# Words Ending With *ing*



## Leaf (Sep 29, 2008)

Words Ending With *ing*







Wondering


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

Crawling


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Running


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 29, 2008)

Binkying


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Munching


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

Hopping


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

stalking


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> stalking


:shock:  Now would that be a reference to me and Fran?!!


Grooming


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > stalking
> ...



Yes

Teasing


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 29, 2008)

Flying

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Closing


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2008)

Crying


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 29, 2008)

Answering


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Marking


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

Sleeping


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Raining


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

Pouring!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 29, 2008)

Snoring?

That was a good string of three hey!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

Woo! I was hoping someone would post that! 

Drinking


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 29, 2008)

Sulking



cause i cant have Dallas


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Woo! I was hoping someone would post that!
> 
> Drinking


You ruined it! You should have said 'morning'

I'm disappointed Jen. Really disappointed.

:biggrin2:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

Forgot to say my word:

Boring


is how it is going to be today because I have housework to do.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Woo! I was hoping someone would post that!
> ...



:embarrassed:

I forgot about the rest of the song!!


Erm... Typing


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

Drying.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

Singing


----------



## Becca (Sep 30, 2008)

[line]
Flying


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

laughing


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Surprising


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

beggining


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Morning :caffeine


----------



## Becca (Oct 5, 2008)

Ending


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 5, 2008)

Spinning


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nothing - To do -


----------



## Becca (Oct 5, 2008)

Including


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 5, 2008)

Ringalingding


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 5, 2008)

Trick-Or-*Treating*


----------



## brother of elf (Oct 11, 2008)

Hallucinating


----------



## Gordon (Oct 12, 2008)

Wishing


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 12, 2008)

Painting! :faint:

(I've been doing this all day!)


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2008)

Spotting


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

swimming


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

Fainting


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

pimping!!!

my rootbeer?


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

Acting


----------



## Saudade (Aug 23, 2009)

Masticating


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

Concentrating lol


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 23, 2009)

Knitting or crocheting... :biggrin2:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

diving


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

Chocking 

(haha you guys probably won't know what that is...)


----------



## irishlops (Sep 6, 2009)

dying

for the mentalist to be on!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

hailing 

(what it was doing this morning!)


----------



## ASKidwai (Jan 26, 2010)

loving, doing


----------

